# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  انتقال داده ها در زمان مشخص

## niloo17

سلام 
من یه سایت دارم که میخوام لوکال نصب کنم برای استفاده روزانه و اخر وقت اطلاعات ثبت شده به پایگاه داده هاست منتقل بشه.
از replication می توانم برای این مورد استفاده کنم؟

----------

